# The art of flight JACKET!!!



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Let me just get something clear, are you looking to buy the actual jacket worn in the film? or just want to know what jacket it is so you can buy it?


----------



## AnnaLady (Nov 13, 2012)

It doesn´t matter, if I could get HIS outfit it would be.... wow! but if I knew the brand and where to buy it, it would be also great


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Little bit creepy..


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Edge said:


> Little bit creepy..


lol thinkin' the same. I can understand wanting that same jacket, just not his actual jacket or email address..


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

AnnaLady said:


> It doesn´t matter, if I could get HIS outfit it would be.... wow! but if I knew the brand and where to buy it, it would be also great


I think it's an under armour hooper jacket. But I don't think they make it any more. You might be able to google it and find it somewhere.


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

In for Kyle's socks


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

reminds me of this.. lol 

Steven Jackson and Arian Foster NFL.com Commercial - YouTube


----------



## AnnaLady (Nov 13, 2012)

it´s not creepy, i just want to make my boyfriends´ wish come true. 
so if someone knows some other informations, please tell me


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Its time to do some research girl. Not to mention, if you're willing to do the work, pretty much shows you if you really like the guy or not 

See who he's sponsored by. Once you find out, you should be able to get a list of the possible clothing options he wore. Since the movie came out last year, you should be able to narrow down the list of possible jacket and pants (usually riders test out products for the upcoming year so it may be a jacket currently on sale now).

Get to it.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I already found it, Underarmour hooper jacket. They don't make it any more.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

New Under Armour Hooper Jacket Coat Cold Gear Gray Black Mens Large L | eBay


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok Mr. Sleuth guy.... now find me some 2008 Flux super emblem bindings. Size large


----------



## AnnaLady (Nov 13, 2012)

After a while I also found out, Under Armour Hooper Jacket. But there are just other coulours, not the one of the film. Hm and they really don´t make it anymore :-(


----------

